# @#$%& carp!



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Fished the stillwater last nt,nothing but dinks from 8-12" but did get about a dozen or so.
The water was murky as all get-out! You could see where the carp were mucking in the shallows and slack sidewaters and where those huge mud clouds merged w/ the main current and messed it all up.  The river is clear till about the time the water hits the mid 70's in temps and then the carp move into the shallows and mess it all up for the rest of the summer. As soon as it starts to cool the carp move off to deeper water and the water clears again.
I know there's folks that like those fish and I've cast to them more'n a time or two( I kill EVERY one I land) but ,geez, I hate what they do to the river. That can't be any good for bottom life to be covered and recovered in silt day after day! That bottom life is what determines the quality of fishing as it's the basis of the food chain.Algae and plankton can't grow if the light is blocked by silt.
The stillwater is covered on it's banks and shallows w/ a water plant called Justicia (it's all over LMR and GMR too) and it grows out into the water to about 6-12" in depth...excellent water filter. There are areas where this plant grows all through some of the various shallower channels the carp can't get into and the water coming out of those shallow channels is how clear the water SHOULD be! I've been fishing this river for almost 40 yrs now and I remember when it used to run clear all summer...before the carp population got so out of hand!  TC1


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

> I kill EVERY one I land


What do you do with them after you kill them?


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

traphunter said:


> What do you do with them after you kill them?


I don't think he takes 'em home or anything


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've caught many a smallmouth fishing just downstream of feeding carp. The carp dislodge a lot of aquatic insects and other goodies that smallies love to eat.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Tall Cool One, 

Edited because I feel another Carp debate coming on & I do not have the enegy!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

carp are non-native and screw up the ecosystem. they are not good for smallies. as long as you don't just leave them on the bank I don't care. get rid of them. they are fun to hook into that's for sure.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am also not a fan of non native species in our ecosystems.


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

can someone direct me to a good spot for carp. me and brother in law looking for a good fight or two with some monsters.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

jist get a bunch of bow fishermen together. but do somthing positive with the carcasus


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

I wasn't a carp guy until my first bowfishing expedition last week. We didn't get anything but going to try again this week. It was fun. I don't like the idea of wasting anything and don't have any desire to eat them so I would like to hear what you carp fellers do with 'em. One guy told me he gives them to local farmers cause the pigs love 'em.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was reading that farmers use them for fertilizer and that they use them to feed live stock. also people give it away for food. also i have read that they use them for bait in traps and for cats.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

If you guys are not a fan of non native species, I assume you dont liek fishing for saugeye either. 

I release every carp I catch becasue I have learned what a valuable species they are and they are jsut as important to the eco system as are all the other species in there, not to mention one of the hardest fighting fish there is. As already mentioned, I also catch smallies in a hole full of carp.

IF you choose to take them out, please make use of them and dont waste them. This is the kind of stuff that gives the antis fire and its just not right.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like carp fishing. its easy and fun and they fight hard.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

...but I don't kill them when I catch them. I used to just cut the line, but then I began feeling guilty about that too, so now I do remove the hook and put them back in. I know they serve a purpose in the ecosystem, that's true--but it's also true they can totally ruin a pond or lake. There's a nice fishing pond in our neighborhood, and someone decided they were tired of their koi and put them in the lake--they multiplied like crazy, soon choking the entire population of bluegill, cat, and LM's. And it was GOOD fishing too--then suddenly you only pulled up these huge orange goldfish, there seemed to be thousands of them. So all the fishermen in the plat had a "fish-in" one Saturday last fall (not me, I'm too tenderhearted), and everyone who pulled one up, they all went on a bonfire. They put 341 on the fire, and this is less than a one-acre pond! Anyway thank goodness this year we now have nice fishing again, you can fish and get lots of 'gills and some nice cats and LM's. So they DO destroy good populations, no getting around that...and last night when I fished out there, 3 of the 6 fish I caught were giant koi...it looks like they'll have to do it again...I hate that, but what's the alternative?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

iteech said:


> ...but I don't kill them when I catch them. I used to just cut the line, but then I began feeling guilty about that too, so now I do remove the hook and put them back in. I know they serve a purpose in the ecosystem, that's true--but it's also true they can totally ruin a pond or lake. There's a nice fishing pond in our neighborhood, and someone decided they were tired of their koi and put them in the lake--they multiplied like crazy, soon choking the entire population of bluegill, cat, and LM's. And it was GOOD fishing too--then suddenly you only pulled up these huge orange goldfish, there seemed to be thousands of them. So all the fishermen in the plat had a "fish-in" one Saturday last fall (not me, I'm too tenderhearted), and everyone who pulled one up, they all went on a bonfire. They put 341 on the fire, and this is less than a one-acre pond! Anyway thank goodness this year we now have nice fishing again, you can fish and get lots of 'gills and some nice cats and LM's. So they DO destroy good populations, no getting around that...and last night when I fished out there, 3 of the 6 fish I caught were giant koi...it looks like they'll have to do it again...I hate that, but what's the alternative?


Sell them (or give) them away. Koi are a hot comodity. At the very least a bait shop would be happy to sell them as bait. Someone with a water garden would probably take them as well. I would LOVE to fish a pond full of koi. I would rather catch a dozen 12 inch koi than 500 4-6" bluegill anyday of the week. In fact I know a place that might accept them.

If you want to unhook the carp just carry a net. Carp won't hurt you. You just can't hold them by the lip or gill. If the fish are small (under 5 pounds), and you don't mind getting splashed, you should be able to unhook the fish at the bank.

For the record, I am a carp hugger and I readily catch and release common carp on a regualar basis (they are the only species I target). I carry around a fish safe net (not the knotted nylon kind) and a padded unhooking mat to protect the fish from injury on the bank.

If you are going to destroy the fish, please do so in a responsible manner (i.e. don't burn them or leave them to rot on the bank). Carp do need to be thinned out in some places, since that are generally refered to as trash fish. I do believe in the responsible management of carp, since fewer carp usually equals bigger carp  

Also, don't forget that carp were intentionally introduced into our waters as a food source by the US Fish Commission.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Carp populations are very high in the stillwater along with shad. But the Englewood dam being torn out next year it will really spread everything out and i have a feeling the smallie fishing will get better.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

iteech said:


> ...but I don't kill them when I catch them. I used to just cut the line, but then I began feeling guilty about that too, so now I do remove the hook and put them back in. I know they serve a purpose in the ecosystem, that's true--but it's also true they can totally ruin a pond or lake. There's a nice fishing pond in our neighborhood, and someone decided they were tired of their koi and put them in the lake--they multiplied like crazy, soon choking the entire population of bluegill, cat, and LM's. And it was GOOD fishing too--then suddenly you only pulled up these huge orange goldfish, there seemed to be thousands of them. So all the fishermen in the plat had a "fish-in" one Saturday last fall (not me, I'm too tenderhearted), and everyone who pulled one up, they all went on a bonfire. They put 341 on the fire, and this is less than a one-acre pond! Anyway thank goodness this year we now have nice fishing again, you can fish and get lots of 'gills and some nice cats and LM's. So they DO destroy good populations, no getting around that...and last night when I fished out there, 3 of the 6 fish I caught were giant koi...it looks like they'll have to do it again...I hate that, but what's the alternative?


Damn, You just gave us Catters a heart attack. 341 FREE KOI/GOLDFISH. I'd have jumped on that! They are $16-20 per pound, so do the math! You guys burned ALOT of money!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Where is this Stillwater at? I can hook up with several bowfisherman and help you out. Also if people want them come get them, I just give them to farmers and they use them where needed. Let me know if someone wants to go out and stick a few or need them removed from ponds. Just pm me!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

What I do w/ the fish depends on the watershed and how clean it is and how far I am from the truck. I live in a mixed race neighborhood so it's not hard to find someone who'll eat them but I aint draggin' a 12lb carp 2mi back to my truck! I'd call that turtle food...the stillwater is swarming w/ turtles and they were there before the carp.
I actually used to eat them too. There is a stream in Greene co that comes out of a huge spring-fed swamp and the state used to stock it w/ trout it was so clean. Then the carp moved in and silted it up and the trout could'nt live. I'd go in for vengeance but they smelled so good I took a few home and they were TASTY! I've tried 'em from other waters since and don't eat them at all although they are excellent when you put them in the smoker,you'd never bekieve how good till you try it.I don't fish that ck anymore as they built a housing plat around it and all the weed killer and fertilizers from the lawns has ruined it.
As far as carp having a place in the ecosystem...ya'll must believe there's place for zebra mussels,gobies,milfoil,rats,pigeons,sparrows and starlings,AIDS, etc(invasive,foreign spp). There may be a place for them where they came from but over here the only good place for them is dead and buried! Carp do nothing but run out natives and eat all their food. A river can only support so many lbs of fish/mi and if that's mostly carp it does'nt leave much for the natives. I've seen more'n the stillwater get ruined by them. They used to not be prevalant as they are around here 40 yrs ago.TC1


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Not sure what you meant, Mellon...I know cat guys use smaller live koi for bait sometimes, but all these were huge--certainly not usable, whole, for bait--they all weighed 2-4 lbs each. I offered them to a bait shop, and they said no thanks--and I offered them to a place that sells decorative koi for garden ponds, and this guy almost fainted--NO, he says, we'd never introduce 'wild' stock into our tanks!! they might infect the other fish!! I also asked some guys who do use goldfish for bait, but they said they were too big and they wanted a couple, but no more than that. So trust me I tried. Five of them would fill a big cooler. But if any of you guys do want them, let me know, and I will alert you when they do this in the fall (if I know about it!). $20 a pound, huh? Why are they more special than a cut 'gill??


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a very sick thing to do, burn them live in a fire. Sick people.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

traphunter said:


> That is a very sick thing to do, burn them live in a fire. Sick people.


********************************************************

That would have been the time to call the local police as well as the local game warden plus the odnr and the SPCA. Cruelty to animals is a punishable offense.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Iteech seriously why kill the carp, better yet stop fishing that lake and go somewhere else. That lake cant be that good that you must kill all those fish. 
Theres plent other lakes in Ohio

I hope everyone who burned them have carp nightmares...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, next time knock em on the head before you burn them......


Just kidding...just trying to be the YANG to traphunters YING


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

is it wrong that I filet fish alive? I mean it takes longer for them to die than if put in a hot fire. i know one is meant for food and the other waste, but as to the creulty issue i beleive that a fire is better than a knife, personally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

> Yeah, next time knock em on the head before you burn them


 it would have been better then burning them alive. Thats plain sick and demented. 

Why would you fillet a fish alive? Not just the fact that its unhumane, but that could cause some serius injury to you also with the fish flopping around theres a good chance that knife will end up cutting you.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i kill all my fish before i fellet them. but i dont keep 100 like other do. just enough for a meal.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

...first of all, let's not do any finger-pointing. As I said, I did not have anything to do with putting the fish in a fire. I questioned that too, but they said it was the best way to not create a fishy smell forever...and they did toss them on the ground first, they stopped breathing before they went into the fire. People took some for fertilizer, etc. Let's not make a big deal of this--these are very good folks that all had the best intentions, and there are no cruel monsters among them. They did what they thought would restore their very nice fishing pond to balance--and it DID. And as for the question that it must not be very good fishing, why couldn't I go someplace else?...well, I fish there at least twice a week year 'round, because it is 50 yards from my house, which is wonderful for someone with little grandkids, and bad arthritis that prevents me from going up and down steep embankments, walking a long ways, etc at other places--it's been a blessing in my life. And I've _never_ gone and caught nothing from there--an average 2-hour evening there would net me 2-3 bass in the 1-2 lb range, at least one nice cat (I caught an 11-lb one the other evening), and dozens of large fat bluegills. Four times in the last year, I have pulled in a bass over 4 lbs. On Saturday I caught 6 bass (all about 12"), 12 'gills, and a 6-lb cat. The fishing there, contrary to your suggestion, is VERY good. Please be careful who you label "sick" or criminal. This is inflammatory and irresponsible. Let me repeat again: I did not take part in the goldfish bonfire. I will suggest to the homeowners near me that there may be better ways to cull the carp, and I am sure they will consider it. Suggestions, not wild-eyed accusations, will be helpful.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think buring is less cruel than people releasing a fish with a hook in its throat. Many recent studies show that few fish deep hooked and released with the hook in survive. I am not saying that burning fish alive is ok, I am just taking the guy who told that stories side. He wasn't involved, and before you point fingers look at how many fish you have deep hooked and released, that in some cases is just as bad if not worse than burning one to death.


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

I intentionally catch several large carp in the spring and put them in the squash mounds in my garden. Get about 3X the normal yield that way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

We have a pond in our front yard and I catch some of the fish so many times that I literally have them named. I cannot tell you how many times I have caught fish there that have swallowed the hook and forced me to cut the lines, only to catch them again the same day. I have been doing this for 4 years in there and have yet to have one die becasue I have cut the line. This is a small pond and I would know if they died, even if it was weeks later.

NOW, what does cause them to die is when they swallow it and then people try to pull the hook out. We have had them die from that reason.

But by all means, if the fish is handled right, just simply cutting the line when they swallow the hook will not kill them. In fact the usually will just go on feeding.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I usaually keep my fish fresh in a livewell or on a stringer and they go right from that to the cutting board. I just can't seem to let them lay around long enough to die before I clean them. And when I ice fish and throw the fish on the ice they are still pumping their gills hard and flopping around hours after being out of the water, due to the cold temps. I have yet to have a mishap with a flopping fish on the cutting board( knock on wood) and use an electric filet knife which cuts well witout much effort. I do make sure I have a good hold on them though before I cut, I almost never filet a fish larger than 3 pounds which could raise the possiblity of it getting out of my control. Maybe I'm just lucky! ha right.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I bowfish my carp alive, and I fillet my fish alive. It helps the blood run out of the meat and makes it taste better. I'm with Carpn, about burning a bunch of them just knock'um in the head and throw them on the pile. The reason for the burning it to get rid of them and not leave a big rottening mess and make the waterway a better place for other desired species(I know some of you desire carp, but get over it) You people are just getting this subject way out of hand.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

iteech said:


> Not sure what you meant, Mellon...I know cat guys use smaller live koi for bait sometimes, but all these were huge--certainly not usable, whole, for bait--they all weighed 2-4 lbs each. I offered them to a bait shop, and they said no thanks--and I offered them to a place that sells decorative koi for garden ponds, and this guy almost fainted--NO, he says, we'd never introduce 'wild' stock into our tanks!! they might infect the other fish!! I also asked some guys who do use goldfish for bait, but they said they were too big and they wanted a couple, but no more than that. So trust me I tried. Five of them would fill a big cooler. But if any of you guys do want them, let me know, and I will alert you when they do this in the fall (if I know about it!). $20 a pound, huh? Why are they more special than a cut 'gill??



2-4 #'s each... too big.... MY GOSH, where is Robby & Magis at? I know a guy that uses 3# Channel Cats for Flat Head bait. I am serious, I would take them from you. I would take them to our cabin & put them in the ponds there. No lie, yes please let me know next time, or just shoot me a PM & tell me where this ponds is  , my goldfish pond is running low. (the owner wanted me to catch as many a I could, much to the same manner as you. The goldfish were over populating the pond. I've use Goldfish that weight 2 #'s before. I did catcha flathead, but only a 10#'er. Yea go figure, BIG BAIT, Little Flathead)


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ðe§perado said:


> You people are just getting this subject way out of hand.


 I have to agree with Desperado on this one. While it is clear that folks have varied views of carp and their impact/importance within our ecosystem it is also clear that neither side is going to see any way but their own. Therefore debating whether to kill or not kill the carp is benefitting nobody and only serves to ignite yet more debate. The fact is that carp are listed as a forage fish and can be caught and shot to no limit and to my knowledge there is nothing stating how to properly dispose of the fish. Why can't we all just leave it at that?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Iteech, 

Have you guuys thought about putting a couple (NOT many) Flatheads in there? They would do a # on the Koi, yes even the BIG ones. It's a private pond, so I dont think the ODNR regs about transporting fish reign. I would NOT suggest taking Flatheads from native rivers/lakes, but seriously, I could try to find someone to go to a paylake, catch a couple & turn them loose in there. Let me know if you want to try this route.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I presonally target carp alot and have koi in my tank sitting beside me. I have a huge problem with people killing fish for no reason. I could go on for days, but I wont. I understand that carp dont get eaten as much as other fish and they reproduce fast and need thinned out, I just wish people would find a use for them, instead of just tossing them on the bank, or a fire, thats just plain stupid. 

I honestly dont see why people dont like to catch carp. I personally have more fun catching carp then any other fish, pound for pound they fight like a champ, they are biting all year round, and in some spots, fairly easy to catch aslong as you know what kind of bait to use. But then again, I am a c&r kinda of guy, If I want a fish sammy, Ill go to tims or even mcd's, alot easier that way.

Iteech, as of right now I rent and cant build a pond like I want, but come this time next year I should be owning a house and building a nice koi pond, when I do, I would like to help you move some of those koi to a safe house, so to speak where they wont need to worry about being firewood, let along caught ever again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> (I know some of you desire carp, but get over it)


 BACK AT YA


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey, I like to keep my fish alive right untill I fillet them also. What I do is hit them over the back of the head wit hsomething hard, and they are usually goners.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks traphunter.. I do also with fiberglass!!!...LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

No problem,


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I swear! I have enough names and pm's now to know what to do with them--it's just sort of a "in-the-moment" thing usually, though. I really don't want to tell anyone where it is, for obvious reasons...it's a nice little (unexpected)honey hole, and one more fisherman in there is way too many--looots of people and kids in the neighborhood are there often. I'm totally surprised it still yields as well as it does, but it has for years and years. (P.S. Many residents here feed the fish from a little dock--they buy fish chow and throw it in often...the kids get a kick out of seeing them churn up the water.) Except for the koi, no fish are EVER taken out of there. It's not ready to be "culled" again yet, but I promise I will take up one of the offers and call you guys, when it is. Thanks for all the input--a few answers...1. Iteech (me) is a female--look at the title under my nickname 2. I thought there WAS flatheads in the pond--I've caught lots of cats from there, but honestly I don't know one from the other. These are dark gray with white bellies. Some of the guys in the neighborhood go to Rainbow sometimes, I will tell them to put some flats in there 3. Don't imagine that people don't change their minds--I do, when presented with influential new facts and information, and 4. WHEW. I hope I don't say anything controversial again!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

those r channal cats. the ones with the white bellies.


----------

